# Western Pennsylvania winemaking club



## distancerunner (May 5, 2022)

Is there a club in Western Pennsylvania/Pittsburgh area where home winemakers can gather, taste, and talk winemaking?


----------



## Jim Welch (May 6, 2022)

distancerunner said:


> Is there a club in Western Pennsylvania/Pittsburgh area where home winemakers can gather, taste, and talk winemaking?



Winemakermag's club directory lists 4 in PA including this one in Pittsburgh. When I follow the link on that page it takes me to a LHBS website.






American Wine Society - Pittsburgh Chapter - WineMakerMag.com







winemakermag.com


----------



## winemaker81 (May 6, 2022)

The AWS may (or may not) include winemakers. The chapter I belonged to in Utica NY was about half winemakers. In the Raleigh chapter in the mid-90's, I was the only one. No clue what the current chapter membership is.

On the plus side, the AWS is great for education and focuses on the practical side.


----------



## distancerunner (May 6, 2022)

There are three AWS chapters in the Pittsburgh area. I've been to two chapters and both have good meetings. Joined the one closest to my home.

I've met winemakers through AWS meetings. Actually, two to be exact, one of whom corresponds occasionally on making.

The rest of the members buy wine, drink wine, and talk about wine.

They don't talk about pH, TA, oak, sanitation, or any of the other things that we talk about.

Drinking wine with winemakers, like the virtual tasting back in December that NorCal put together, is WAAAAY more fun. Learn winemaking while drinking wine. Few things are better than that.

On this forum there are some who talk about belonging to clubs devoted to our art/science.

I have neither the time or the energy to start and manage one. But I'd like to find one local.


----------



## distancerunner (May 6, 2022)

Jim Welch said:


> Winemakermag's club directory lists 4 in PA including this one in Pittsburgh. When I follow the link on that page it takes me to a LHBS website.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Coincidentally, that's where I started my search before starting this thread. 

Even more coincidentally, that's where I took the first classes back in 2001, when Alexis used to own the store. Nice lady. Knew winemaking. She died a few years ago. Sad.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 6, 2022)

distancerunner said:


> Drinking wine with winemakers, like the virtual tasting back in December that NorCal put together, is WAAAAY more fun. Learn winemaking while drinking wine. Few things are better than that.


This is true. When I belonged to the Mohawk Valley chapter (Utica/Rome NY) the group was small enough and the percentage of winemakers large enough that the group mixed. During the late 80's / early 90's I attended some Rochester NY meetings, where the number of winemakers was a smaller percentage. A lot of the winemakers tended to hang out together after each tasting, plus what we brought to share was typically homemade.


----------



## distancerunner (May 6, 2022)

Before attending the first meeting of each chapter, I communicated with the meeting organizer. Let him know that we are makers. Both chapters sat us next to a winemaker. 

Wonder how many other makers there might be in those chapters. I'll ask.

Learning about wine, tasting, regions, etc. is important. The chapters usually have knowledgeable people conducting the tastings. Although, the educators seem to know more about the wines than how they're made.

It would be nice to gather with people who focus on making.


----------



## BigDaveK (May 6, 2022)

You folks close to a club are so lucky!
I live in moonshine country about 15 minutes from New Straitsville. It was BIG business there during Prohibition and the Depression. Have a fun Moonshine Festival every year.


----------



## winemaker81 (May 6, 2022)

distancerunner said:


> It would be nice to gather with people who focus on making.


In my local grape purchasing group, those that want to participate bring a bottle to share after the cleanup is done. It's fun talking shop after the work is done.


----------



## Rice_Guy (Jun 8, 2022)

Places to start looking;
* the local shop where you buy air locks and kits, pre pandemic we had once a month Thursday tastings till closing. If you offer to lead a tasting and tie into the shop’s email list it would give the exposure you want and increase traffic which the store wants. Another tie in is to lead a wine making class at the store to help them build traffic.
* county fair wine contest, ,,, the county fair in Mineral Point has it in a tent. After judging we taste entries, talk shop and where folks live
* does Pa have a wine contest in state fair, Wisconsin does and the names/ cities of first second and third place wine makers is published. I hunt out unusual wines/ entries every year since I judge contests and the wife is a steward (sample pourer)
* I will bet if you are in metro Pittsburg you will find six or seven folks that are members here on WMT. 
* broaden the scope, I learn more about what is important in wines by looking at meads and ciders
* do you have a grape growers association? Get their membership list.
* talk shop at the local boutique wineries, 
* does the community college have a course on wine? Offer to lead a course in parks and recreation on how to do a wine kit, Offer to do the three demos at Wisconsin state fair on how to do a wine kit
* this county has a U -pick vineyard that is tied in with the local shop 


distancerunner said:


> Is there a club in Western Pennsylvania/Pittsburgh area where home winemakers can gather, taste, and talk winemaking?


----------

